# avantages Ipad avec un Imac



## cycloclap (5 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Imac acheté tout récemment, notamment pour faire du motion design et du montage.

J'aimerai acheter une tablette afin de m'en servir comme book pour présenter mes vidéos lors d'un entretien d'embauche, m'en servir de livre numérique ou simplement naviguer sur internet;

Si j'ai toujours juré que par Apple pour travailler la vidéo, je vois qu'en matière de tablette tactile, la concurrence est vraiment très intéressante. 

Du coups, je voulais connaitre les avantages d'avoir un Ipad, lorsque l'on possède déjà un Imac. Vu que les deux machines sont compatibles entre elles, y a t'il des fonctionnalités que je peux avoir avec un Ipad et que je ne pourrai pas avoir avec une tablette concurrente ?

(en sachant que je n'ai jamais eu d'Iphone ou de smartphone en général, donc j'y connais rien en matière d'applications sur ce genre de machines ou de compatibilité).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## gmaa (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

En un mot *iCloud*...


----------



## cycloclap (6 Mai 2014)

merci pour la réponse  ... même si je suis un peu dans le flou encore :s

Que je sache, Icloud est aussi accessible via un pc ou une tablette non Apple, non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

Oui c'est exact un peu de documentation officielle là-dessus en bas de page.


----------



## gmaa (6 Mai 2014)

cycloclap a dit:


> merci pour la réponse  ... même si je suis un peu dans le flou encore :s
> 
> Que je sache, Icloud est aussi accessible via un pc ou une tablette non Apple, non?



Ça, je ne peux le dire... Je n'ai pas...


----------

